# UPN Station declares bankruptcy



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

From Concord Monitor:

Vermont's bankrupt UPN television affiliate WBVT-TV is up for sale and could be under new ownership by this summer.

WBVT is broadcast on channel 39 and different cable channels in parts of Vermont. The station has been carrying a low-budget fare of programming during the day, sometimes showing black and white westerns.

The court documents show WBVT owes vendors $2.3 million and has assets of $1.1 million. The station also owes wages totaling $37,169, the documents show.

The station was launched as WWIN-TV, a WB Television Network affiliate, then switched to UPN in 1999. Loper was one of the initial investors, but was no longer invested in the station when he came back on board in November.


----------

